# New Rumors Handling



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

As part of the recent Heresy-Online revamp I've decided to seperate the Games Workshop Rumors from their original home in the wargaming news forum and place them at the very top of the forum. This makes sense to me for several reasons, it keeps them undiluted and readily available for people to see without sifting through new release threads. Also, the majority of visitors to wargaming sites are hunting for rumors, they can find this area and reference this area far more easily.


On to the discussion of the rumors forum, it has two sections. The first is the Games Workshop Rumors forum, this is where people should post any rumors they find out and about on the internet or share their own rumors if they hear anything.

The very top of the forum will be Zions bread and butter, his popular roundups will be out in force. We'll also include a sticky with the rumored release schedule. Beneath the regular roundups we'll keep updating with every rumor that lands on the internet.

*This is where you guys come in* - *I need 3 new staff members* - rumor specialists. You won't be moderators, you'll be part of the News Crew and given a new usergroup color. You will however be members of the staff and gain access to the inner decision making processes and gubbins of the site. Sadly, that means you have to put up with and communicate with the current staff in real time... Shoot me a PM if you think sniffing out rumors from other areas and letting the regulars here know about them is something you're interested in. Oh and the "Heresy News and Rumors" team are Green. 

Beneath the rumor forum I've placed a special "submissions" forum. This area is open to guests posting - so anyone that visits the site can post their rumors here "anonymously" without worrying about ratting on people :crazy: All threads posted by guests are hidden to everyone except the staff and then all we see is the username you choose - we have no idea who they are from ourselves!


So moving forwards, this is how we want to handle rumors here on Heresy. 

We want defined topics and the rumor stuff separated from the news stuff. They aint the same


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

may we post forge world rumors in the game workshop section?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes sure  Any GW related rumors belong there. New and upcoming releases aren't rumors though if thats all it is.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Shame I don't really have the time anymore, or i'd love to help out... and heck, people on here know I practically live in the rumour section of the forum.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

This appears to have been reversed?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes there has been a steady decline in visitor since the change so I've had to make a change back to what people are accustomed to. It seems change was putting the news and rumors visitors off of the site completely.


----------

